# Biggest duck Blind !!!!



## rockwalker

Take a look and tell me what you think!


> My kind of blind
>
>
>
>
>
> 3 stories,
>   1st level hid 4 boats underneath and had room for 2 hunters and
> 2 dog doors.
>
>   2nd level had a full kitchen where we cooked bacon eggs sausage
> biscuits and sausage gravy w/ fridge, 2 stoves, electricity for
> lights,
> living room with 2 couches and satellite TV, theatre seats around the
> "porch of the blind" to shoot 14 guys comfortably. Side porch had a
> running toilet and a stainless steel grill where we cooked whole rib
> eyes for lunch. They had all the mojos and mallard machines hard wired
> to car batteries.
>
>   3rd level was the "crows nest" with room for 3. It was about 25
> ft up in the trees and most of the time you were cutting down on the ducks


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

R U serious!?  Where is this thing?


----------



## chadf

What in the world???
Where is this located?
Y'all really have enough birds for 20 people to create carnage?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

*scaled down version*

Here's ours.........Its got the full running electricity, water, oven/stove, fridge, coffee maker, card table, leak station, boat garage, dog ramp,.............but i cant imagine two more levels on top!  AND a crows nest!?..................  Boy stop.


----------



## 01Foreman400

That is the biggest one I've every heard of.  I like it.


----------



## Swamp Star

Thats just plain crazy right there. Where are they at? Ill go do regular check ups on um during season.


----------



## bird_dawg

Isn't that out in Arkansas? I think I saw that on the ESPN Duck Trek. That isn't a blind its a house!


----------



## madrabbit

how about some inside pics?  needin some ideas....


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I got this on email the other day, my cousin in Arkansas sent it to me. Talkin bout the Duck Holiday inn. Bet they have a breakfast buffet before 10 too!!!


----------



## GSURugger

WOW,
I bet if Medicine Man was still on this site he would say that blind looked Topwater


----------



## bird_dawg

You don't reckon that spot gets checked by the wardens do ya!


----------



## DUhollywood1

GSURugger said:


> WOW,
> I bet if Medicine Man was still on this site he would say that blind looked Topwater



thats def topwater as it comes


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Wait, what?  Where did Medicine man go?   I spoke to him a few times on here . Seems like a super nice fellow..


----------



## wingding

Boy, That's ruffing it.


----------



## FullChoke24

That is some kinda nice right there...you cant hide money!


----------



## gaturkey99

now that is how you do it. that's awesome!!


----------



## LipRip'r

WOW!  That's unreal!


----------



## rockwalker

I wish I new where it was. I ight just try to buy into that lease. I just got it in an e-mail and thought you guys would get a kick out of it. 

If anyone finds out where this thing happens to be let us know


----------



## Brushcreek

TurkeyManiac said:


> Wait, what?  Where did Medicine man go?   I spoke to him a few times on here . Seems like a super nice fellow..



no, not really


----------



## Quackmaster

That thing is sweet !!!


----------



## GTN

Medicine and a few others got the knife a few days ago.


----------



## castaway

FullChoke24 said:


> That is some kinda nice right there...you cant hide money!



Agreed!


----------



## JWF III

> fridge, 2 stoves, electricity for
> > lights,
> > living room with 2 couches and satellite TV,





> full running electricity, water, oven/stove, fridge



Not saying they don't. But I want to see proof of the electricity (not generator powered). 

Please post pics.

Wyman


----------



## Gaducker

JWF III said:


> Not saying they don't. But I want to see proof of the electricity (not generator powered).
> 
> Please post pics.
> 
> Wyman



110 volts is a 110 volts aint it,  power is power????


----------



## Gut_Pile

That's insane!


----------



## illinoishunter77

Ridiculous!

Looks like they built something to take your mind off the fact that you aren't going to kill that many birds.

"We didn't kill many ducks.... but the blind was HUGE"


----------



## boothy

That is ridiculous


----------



## TDB

Wow....


----------



## JWF III

> 110 volts is a 110 volts aint it, power is power????



Yes it is. A generator is fine for camp, but I don't want to listen to one of those noisey thing while I'm hunting. Heck, how can you watch TV with that kind of noise in the blind with you? Then between the noise of the generator and the TV at full volume, you'll never hear (or see) a duck around.

Everything listed in the blinds could be done with out 110volts. Cooler and ice, instead of fridge. Propne stoves and heaters. If you have to have TV and satellite, batteries and invertors.

To me, full electricity means one thing... Powerlines coming across the swamp, with a meter at one end of it and a breaker panel in the blind.

Like I said, I don't doubt that it's been done. I just want to see proof.

Wyman


----------



## J-MAC81

Building one of those will be on my to do list as soon as I win the lotto.


----------



## bird_dawg

Here are some more pics of it. You gotta click through till about #13 or so.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/photogallery?id=4714878&photo=19


----------



## JWF III

> Here are some more pics of it. You gotta click through till about #13 or so.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/h...14878&photo=19



I like #6. A mojo hanging in a tree.

Wyman


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What an incredible looking place to hunt.


----------



## Queen

That's real nice


----------



## Jaker

sorry boys, but that just don't do much for me. I can stay at home and shoot geese in my catfish pond out of my bedroom window.


----------



## randallcollins

*3 story duck mansion*

New to site and have hunted this blind multiple times. Generally in an average year, the duck kill is about 1000 but have been seasons of 1200.  The information regarding the layout is correct.  Additionally plans are to build  a 7 bedroom lodge this year on the property.  Any other questions let me know


----------



## Jaker

randallcollins said:


> New to site and have hunted this blind multiple times. Generally in an average year, the duck kill is about 1000 but have been seasons of 1200.  The information regarding the layout is correct.  Additionally plans are to build  a 7 bedroom lodge this year on the property.  Any other questions let me know



 sorry, but that looks more like a status symbol than someone building a nice blind. If I ever get to the point that I feel the need to hunt out of something like that, on my private land, with tv, and full electricity, well that will be the day I quit.


----------



## castandblast

completely off topic but can you even wire a mojo to a car battery? mojos run off 6volt battery and cars are 12. Im not a electrician by ANY standard but don't see its possible.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

castandblast said:


> completely off topic but can you even wire a mojo to a car battery? mojos run off 6volt battery and cars are 12.
> 
> They are 6 volt golf cart batteries.  This was on the net last year.  This reminds me of some deer stands I have seen. It was said; they had all the comforts of home.  If I won the lottery I have me one. You got to play it to win.
> But this shows that if you have the knowledge, the drive, and the addiction you can do anything.
> It is awesome. There is nothing in the rules and regs that you cant be warm,dry and full to hunt ducks.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry
> You only see this in America.


----------



## RB8782

Agree with you austin. seems it almost take the fun out of it.


----------



## nickf11

illinoishunter77 said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> Looks like they built something to take your mind off the fact that you aren't going to kill that many birds.
> 
> "We didn't kill many ducks.... but the blind was HUGE"





Jaker said:


> sorry, but that looks more like a status symbol than someone building a nice blind. If I ever get to the point that I feel the need to hunt out of something like that, on my private land, with tv, and full electricity, well that will be the day I quit.



Yup. This is kinda what I was thinking. Not a huge fan of blind hunting period, better yet one like this. Too difficult to shoot out of if you want to be able to shoot in multiple directions and birds learn to avoid them pretty quickly. I'll stick to sittin on frozen logs and standing in the grass.


----------



## black an tan man

what bout snakes . you could be watchin tv and all of a sudden mr snake comes to watch lol


----------



## randallcollins

Actually kill count is usually 1,000 or more a year.  You couldn't meet a more nicer group of guys.  The blind is in timber so ducks usually pour in from one or two sides mainly.

In regards to mojo, they aren't run off car batteries but the ballad machine is wired to run that way.


----------



## r_hammett86

i'd like to hunt out of it just to say I WAS THERE lol. awsome. im glad i didnt get involved in the build. lol. looks labor intensive.


----------



## Bird Slayer

What about the master bedroom?


----------

